# Error 1704 when trying to install MS Student Office 2007.



## rengens (Sep 2, 2009)

I am running windows xp. I have removed the student office 2003, and works suite in case it was interfering... (I have left picture it as I was told by one tech it shouldn't interfere). I have tried the installer clean up download, and the program still continues to get 3/4 downloaded before it comes up with this error. It says "Error 1704. Must click yes to undo previous changes." If you try clicking no, it keeps reverting back to the same question. Any ideas??


----------

